# Wanted: Web Host with Live Streaming



## lywyre (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

I want to web cast an event (spread over two days) next month to our friends and relatives over the web. I am going to sign up for a dedicated website for the webcast. 

I want to know a web host that provides live streaming service(flash media or any other media format).

Thank you.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 8, 2010)

Bump. 36 views and no replies . I am still counting on TDF.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 8, 2010)

if you are looking for shared hosting, look for host that support FFMpeg, Mplayer, Mencoder, Flvtool2


Or get a VPS / dedicatd server and install these.
If you opt for fully managed vps/ dedicated server, your host provider will install these on your server.

Best way, get VPS and install Sopcast


----------



## lywyre (Aug 8, 2010)

^ Thank you. Thanks a lot. Hope it works out


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2010)

Try *Freedocast* and embed the player for your stream to your webpage.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for that ico. I guess this would be much easier for me


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

^ No problem.  But do try it beforehand.


----------

